# Do you have a #1 Pipe?



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

My collection is small, and my tastes in pipes is growing yet narrowing down. I have yet to find my "go-to" pipe but I have one in mind. Do you have a favorite pipe?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite pipe is usually my most recent acquisition and right now it's a Mastro De Paja Limited Edition, a huge Canadian that smokes like a dream, but as to which pipe I smoke most often, it has to be the Country Gentleman cob. I have 8 of them and they're always a joy to smoke.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

Peterson emerald bent i picked up estate


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Often the number one go to is my Pete B25 Shamrock Rough Fishtail.









It is a natural finish that colors beautifully as you smoke it.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's what I hope to make my #1...soon. The bowl isn't too big and it's my favorite shape. Com'on Santa!!!


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

My favorite is this Dunhill shell prince with Dunhill silver military mount that dates to between 1919 and 1921. I won it off epay a few years ago because no one realized what it was - sheer luck. It smokes like a dream and I never tire of looking at it.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have quite a few pipes that cost a bit of money but I keep going back to my Stanwell Majestic estate pipe I got on ebay for $25


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

:first: A WDC bent billiard army.

I love how it smokes, clenches, looks and feels in the hand. It took forever to break in but it is my A#1 favorite VaPer flake pipe. And VaPer flakes are my favorite smokes. Sometimes. Smoked it yesterday, in fact, and cleaned/waxed it this morning.


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

Until recently, my gourd calabash has been my favorite pipe. But recently I bought a new Savinelli and now that it's starting to break in it is rapidly becoming my favorite smoker.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

My favorite pipe changes from time to time. Currently I have no favorite.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Savinelli Duca Carlo. Granted, its the only one I have smoked besides my cobs...

And the best part is...They are only 35 dollars online. I was told to stick with cobs at first, which I did for my first 20 bowls or so. But after smoking this one I cannot see myself going back to cobs very often.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Hawnted said:


> Savinelli Duca Carlo. Granted, its the only one I have smoked besides my cobs...
> 
> And the best part is...They are only 35 dollars online. I was told to stick with cobs at first, which I did for my first 20 bowls or so. But after smoking this one I cannot see myself going back to cobs very often.


I have a Sav Laguna that looks a lot like yours. Matter of fact I'm smoking it right now. It's a great pipe. Give it time, the bigger your collection grows, your tastes will alter. But that's a great pipe to judge others by.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

This Peterson St. Pat's day 2009 handles virginia's perfectly










For english blends, this Savinelli 320KS never lets me down and has provided some near-perfect smokes


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Dunhill 5206, this is the 4206 but it looks almost identical. Wish I had the money to purchase another one.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My Current Fav smoker....

My MM Bent Country Gentleman


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Requiem said:


> This Peterson St. Pat's day 2009 handles virginia's perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 106? I have that in the green '08 SPD pipe


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't really decide on my #1. These 3 are my main smokers:

VA and Va/Pers...David Johnson Bent Dublin.

English...Tsuge










Aromatics...J.M. Boswell


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Is that a 106? I have that in the green '08 SPD pipe


Yes, it's the 106.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> My favorite pipe changes from time to time. Currently I have no favorite.


I have the same problem.
My current favorite(s) are a Former Freehand and a Parks Bent Billiard.

But if I think about it for a while, all my pipes are my favorites.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My current favorite is probably unimportant since I have a new pipe arriving tomorrow.
Seriously, I haven't been back at this long enough to have a favorite; ask me in four or five years. I have some I prefer more than others, but I couldn't narrow it down to just one.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

MarkC said:


> ...ask me in four or five years...


There's a man who is thinking straight!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That would be this:










..but I only have three pipes so far.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Lefty said:


> My collection is small, and my tastes in pipes is growing yet narrowing down. I have yet to find my "go-to" pipe but I have one in mind. Do you have a favorite pipe?


If I had to pick one I guess it would have to be this Ascorti that I've had since the '90's...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This is my va/per pipe, and my favorite. Feels great in the mouth, sits perfectly between my clenching teeth, has a good sized bowl, and looks nice too.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

So far my favorite is a brebbia lovat.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Dont mind the use of terminology I employ Jack. Pipes get me going a bit head over heels and all so....

Sexy Pipe Jack. SEXY!!!!
Very nice.



Jack Straw said:


> This is my va/per pipe, and my favorite. Feels great in the mouth, sits perfectly between my clenching teeth, has a good sized bowl, and looks nice too.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks David. It was a present from my girlfriend, and she picked it out herself. She has great taste!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks David. It was a present from my girlfriend, and she picked it out herself. She has great taste!


A woman that buys a man a pipe. I am already jealous.

A friend of mine who has been selling pipes for 30 odd years still to this day tells me how Women have a much higher appreciation for unique (think Danish) pipe design than men do.
They also have a higher tendency to select Smooth pipes rather than Blasts for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's interesting. Maybe it's because a lot of men tend to like things that are traditionally masculine, rather than trying something "unique" - think penny loafers vs. the shoes women wear.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Side-note:
Anne Julie from Denmark, very famous Female pipe maker has been trail blazing the carving way to new and fresh designs for a long long time. Some people think that she doesn't carve her pipes herself anymore and just directs the design process and or has someone else do it but she is definitely a pioneer in many new designs.

There is also a Yahoo 'Ladies of the Briar' pipe group. Women Only (SHEESH!) but yah, we even got some organized women pipe smokers out there. I loe seeing a woman with a pipe in her mouth.

PipesMagazine.com has a section called: Pipe Smoking Babes, which when you for the moment ignore the stereotyping aspect of it, still, some of the images look great.
Pipe Smoking Females :: Girls Smoking Pipes :: Pipe Babes | Pipes Magazine - Community for the 21st Century Tobacco Pipe Smoker

Sample Image

By DMDM

And there is this awesome vid on youtube which many people have seen but always nice to see again.






Back to your regularly scheduled discussion. Pardon the diversion.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

My favorite pipe is this Peterson 9BC.....This is one of three I own, and to me is the best smoker.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

SmokinDragon said:


> Peterson emerald bent i picked up estate


I would really love to see a pic of this. I've only ever seen straight, as far as I know, and I've been hoping to run across a bent at some point.

Matt


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i really like my Butz sitter pipe.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

My recent Peterson that a good friend bought for me is quickly becoming a favorite. To be quite exact it is part of their new Kapet line of pipes, which is actually a line they used to have during the 1920's that was excessively popular.

It is a wonderful smoker.










This is an older picture and the pipe looks small in my big hands.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice! I've been looking for a "rusticated" pipe.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Lefty said:


> Nice! I've been looking for a "rusticated" pipe.


Smokingpipes.com almost has the entire Kapet line for sale and they around 43.50 or something like that, which is close to what I paid for it. That said, I'd gladly pay a $100 for a quality pipe like this.

Mine did have a very minor sandpit that I filled with a bit of ash paste. It smokes better then ever.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Hawnted said:


> Savinelli Duca Carlo. Granted, its the only one I have smoked besides my cobs...
> 
> And the best part is...They are only 35 dollars online. I was told to stick with cobs at first, which I did for my first 20 bowls or so. But after smoking this one I cannot see myself going back to cobs very often.


The Duca Carlo is one of the best pipe values out there. I've got two, they both smoke beautifully.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Rusticated Savinelli Bing's Favorite for me. I absolutely love the shape.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

My Mastro de Paja is probably my #1 pipe, probably because I smoke my #1 tobacco in it...


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

My absolute favorite pipe from my collection to smoke, is a rusticated Larry Roush LB style billiard. I have several pipes that cost almost twice as much, but for me, nothing I've owned prior or since (and I own a couple of other Roush's) provides me as much enjoyment.

~Gary


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I do have a favorite pipe. My wife helped me pick it out is the reason why it is my favorite.


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

My S Bang bent and my Don Carlos bent apple


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Wessex that is my favorite, as well as my knockaround, pipe. I keep coming back to it, though I adore my two Savinelli Punto Oros too.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

My Johs Freehand Danish Sitter is such an amazing smoker that its being promoted to my #1 pipe after only 3 bowls.


----------



## hillikus (Jan 17, 2010)

Briar-Boswell bent

Cob-MM

And that sums up my pipe collection, but I'm really looking forward to trying a Peterson system/P-lip. Looks like an extremely logical design and as soon as the funding comes in I hope to try one.

-H


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Unfortunately my number #1 is a Ser Jacopo Gem Series Granato Fiamatta. My wife says....I'm gonna have to sale it. She can't make the payments....


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my go to Pipe!
Roush.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My Falcon with a smooth Dublin bowl and straight stem. Packed with Sir Walter Raleigh! mmmmmmm!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Lefty said:


> My collection is small, and my tastes in pipes is growing yet narrowing down. I have yet to find my "go-to" pipe but I have one in mind. Do you have a favorite pipe?


Nope, like children, they are all beautiful and wonderful in my eyes and I couldn't possibly pick one over another, or bear to part with even a single one!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

King said:


> This is my go to Pipe!
> Roush.


Dude, Larry Roush pipes friggen _*ROCKS!!!!*_ *Congratulations!!!* My "go to" pipe is a Roush rusticated LB-style billiard as well. IMHO, there is no better American pipemaker.

:rockon:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I have three number 1 pipes:

Peterson Deluxe 9s
Ryan Qualigata (commissioned)
Peterson Silver Spigot


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

King said:


> This is my go to Pipe!
> Roush.


Very interesting shape.
Larry's stems seem to be very thick, implying a hard to clench pipe tough to comfortably puff away. This one though seems to bend that idea. Unique looking sucker. There's beauty in being different.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

David M said:


> Very interesting shape.
> Larry's stems seem to be very thick, implying a hard to clench pipe tough to comfortably puff away. This one though seems to bend that idea. Unique looking sucker. There's beauty in being different.


I could build Noahs Ark with this pipe in my mouth, it is small, balanced and has a deep pot.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

My advice is to build your collection slowly at first. Most of my "unfavorite" pipes were bought before I really understood my own pipe smoking identity.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Rascal said:


> My advice is to build your collection slowly at first. Most of my "unfavorite" pipes were bought before I really understood my own pipe smoking identity.


.....ahhh! But could it not be said that having tried some of these pipes helped you to realize and define your "smoking identity"? It was all just part of the road to where you are now, and you are still going down that road. I have several pipes which are perfectly fine pipes, they smoke well, look nice, and were well worth their cost, but I just don't smoke them any more. I might go back to them at some point in the future, you never know.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> .....ahhh! But could it not be said that having tried some of these pipes helped you to realize and define your "smoking identity"? It was all just part of the road to where you are now, and you are still going down that road. I have several pipes which are perfectly fine pipes, they smoke well, look nice, and were well worth their cost, but I just don't smoke them any more. I might go back to them at some point in the future, you never know.


That is true but I made mistakes in buying too many of the same style that I later found out were not really what I wanted.

The pipes that I no longer smoke I haven't smoked in 20 years. Some of them may have been necessary in my development but I can't say they were all worth the money because they just sit there unused. The question is not whether or not I will ever smoke them again (the answer is no) the question is why I keep them.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Rascal said:


> That is true but I made mistakes in buying too many of the same style that I later found out were not really what I wanted.
> 
> The pipes that I no longer smoke I haven't smoked in 20 years. Some of them may have been necessary in my development but I can't say they were all worth the money because they just sit there unused. The question is not whether or not I will ever smoke them again (the answer is no) the question is why I keep them.


I get where you are coming from. I have a few of these pipes which have found their way into my rack over the last few years. Occasionally I will gift one to a friend who shows some cursory interest in pipe smoking. I figure that if there is nothing physically wrong with the pipe, it just may not be meant for me, so down the road it goes.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> I get where you are coming from. I have a few of these pipes which have found their way into my rack over the last few years. Occasionally I will gift one to a friend who shows some cursory interest in pipe smoking. I figure that if there is nothing physically wrong with the pipe, it just may not be meant for me, so down the road it goes.


You can make mistakes on the other side too though. My favorite B&M is a 2 1/2 hour drive away. I make the trek every couple of years and I have done so for 20 years now. About 17 years ago the owner found a local man who made pipes as a side business and offered to sell them in his shop. He convinced me to buy one and even though it was a little more expensive it was everything he said it would be... it was a masterpiece.

By the time I went back on my normal schedule the local man had moved away to take a job and had stopped making them.

After I broke in that pipe I should have went back immediately and purchased 2 more.

The big names in pipes are pretty reliable sources that will probably be around when you want to add the next pipe to your collection but if you find a gem from another source do not assume that you can get more if you wait.


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

Probably my Tsuge Arashi. Ever since I removed that awful, awful, awful bowl coating, I have smoked it routinely and it provides a great experience. And plus, messing with it myself and succeeding was very satisfying.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

All of my (few) pipes are different shapes. I still haven't made up my mind which shape I like the best. I'll be getting a new Sav on friday (at least, delivery was promised on friday) but I'm getting it as a day-to-day take to work pipe so not a very expensive one. The shape is straight billiard since I haven't tried this yet.

This is still my #1 pipe:


----------

